# Dead sections on Unitrack



## fl123 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have an oval layout of Unitrack and all 4 curves seem to be dead. They test fine (all 4 sections spark and show correct voltage), but when the engines get there they stop. This happens with 2 engines, one of which was new in Sept. If I push down on the engines, they will seem to pick up the juice and move a bit.

Could this be dirty track? The set is 3 years old and lightly used. It is stored in the attic during the offseason, which can be warm and humid in FL.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Dumb question, but I have to ask. Did you clean the track with an appropriate cleaning block? Or even a rag and a tiny bit of alcohol. Also, check the wheels of the locomotive to make sure this is no dirt or grime getting in the way.

regards,
John


----------



## fl123 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re:*

Hi John,

I tried a piece of Scotch brite on the track per a suggestion that I found elsewhere. I also did a little alcohol on the track, too. As for the wheels, I haven't tried anything. Any suggestions on cleaning the engine wheels?

The thing that I can't figure out is why it only happens on the curves. I am sure that there must be a logical reason for this that would point towards the exact issue, but I can't seem to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

If you don't have a wheel cleaner, this is what I do. Take some alligator clips from the transformer and connect them to the loco - usually you have to remove the shell to do this.

Take a cotton swab dipped in alcohol. Apply power to the engine, as the wheels turn, allow the cotton swab to make contact on the wheel to lift off the dirt and grime.

As for the curve sections.. hmm. Maybe check the electrical contacts between the tracks? Any dust or dirt in there?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

How far are the curves from your transformer, and how many watts are you pushing?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tworail, you have a pm!


----------

